# See Kai Run reviews



## blumom2boyz (Jun 13, 2006)

Are they worth the money? DD is very picky about shoes, probably b/c she doesn't wear them that much, but she will be needing a good pair come fall. We are outside a lot throughout the year so I need something that will be easy for her to walk in as well as protect her feet from rocks, sticks (forest floor debris!), etc. Thanks!


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

I buy them sometimes. They seem to scuff on the top of the toes really quickly and easily. The last pair I got I thought would go better, as DD was walking much steadier, but they're still terribly scuffed.

They seem to be super comfortable, and never leave blisters. And they are super cute.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Loved them when my kids were little. Very nice quality and soooo cute!


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Honestly, DD had a hard time walking in them in the beginning. I found the soles to be a little less flexible than others also, and yeah they seem to scuff pretty easily. DD's favorite are Bobux and Soft Star. Both have really flexible soles and hold up well.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

I love them. I found them to be very flexible, and the styles are so cute! The leather on ours did scuff on the toes, but I've heard from a few places that the newer styles are made with leather that is less-easily scuffed. Also, DS wore them when he would still climb stairs on all fours, scuffing toes on every stair! They were worth the money, in my book, esp. for an early walker who needed flexible soles (and a mama who needed cute boys' shoes, for once!)


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

We love them. I think they are well worth the money. We've also had good luck with Pedipeds.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

We likem them. The newer ones scuff less and they are flexible and cute. They have good sales on the website


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Loved them but quality seemed to go downhill in the last few pairs. We kept having problems of the sole peeling off the toe portion.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I find my older style Robeez Tredz to be a bit more flexible but See Kai Runs are SO cute and if you can find them on sale totally worth it. (check Amazon or sign up for daily emails, they've been having two styles a day at 50% off lately)


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd try them on before you buy them! We've tried them on DD on more than one occasion and they are just two narrow for her feet. I've heard great things about them but I've never had a pair actually fit DD! We really liked her Geox tennis shoes that we had awhile back but she's long since outgrown them (her feet are like weeds). She also had stride rite and umi's both of which we've liked but I think the Geox were my favorite (and hers too).


----------



## carliec76 (Mar 20, 2006)

my kids loved them, my dd cried when she outgrew her last pair.


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been very happy with the three pairs DD has owned and they are always her first choice because they are so soft and appealing. We do not wear them for playground play because they do tend to scuff with hard wear. But we do wear them almost daily for errands, classes, and playdates and they've held up well...for a toddler shoe. I think that the leather on Pedipeds is a little more durable, but the See Kai Run styles are somewhat cuter. I like Converse or Pediped sneakers for the playground.

You just missed the week of 50% one boy style and one girl style per day, which was an awesome sale. We got two pairs and for $18-$20 each, they were absolutely well worth it. Sign up for the Facebook group and/or mailing list, because they will hopefully bring back that promotion.


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

I love them. The soles are nice and flexible and they made for a nice transition from the soft soles. Definitely shop the sales first -- Amazon sometimes has good deals too.


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

Check ebay too - you can find very gently used pairs for $5-20!


----------

